# Older craftsman woodlathe parts



## sicarius1133

Hello All, 

I have been turning for a couple of years now, and my old craftsman 113.23800 lathe is starting to need some parts, my most urgent problem now, is I need the 60 degree point for the tailstock that screws onto about a .5" treaded post that goes in and out by a threaded hand wheel? Any and all help is appreciated.

Thanks

David


----------



## duncsuss

Hi David -- 

From time to time I see parts for old lathes show up on eBay. You might find somebody selling a matching tailstock with the part on it.

Good luck --

Duncan


----------



## robert421960

i owned one a few yrs back and was aboe to buy parts from sears for mine
i actually bought it back to help a friend if someone would be interested in it


----------



## kd5nay

David, does the 60 degree point actually thread onto the tail stock? I think I have the same craftsman lathe (not sure about model number off top of my head) and mine just accepts a #1 morse taper 60 degree live center.


----------



## kd5nay

I checked and that is definitely the one I have. I've only been turning for a few months so forgive me if my previous comment was totally stupid and incorrect. Here's a picture of my tail stock though. Does yours look anything like this?


----------



## Dave Paine

It may be difficult just to get the 60 deg piece with bearing, other than trying the likes of EBay.

It looks like your present live center is MT #1 as you mentioned.

I think you just need to do a search for "live center".

This is the one I have, although mine is MT #2. I love this live center, very robust. Likely costs more than your lathe though.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...de=packard&Product_Code=112621&Category_Code=


----------



## robert421960

i bought a face plate and a live center for mine here
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../00001537/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=11323800
i cant remember if i found my parts online or called them but either way i got them
hope this helps


----------



## sicarius1133

*Thank you*

Hello guys, thank you for your input, yes mine is just like the pics, the bearing and point screw onto the insert to the wheel, would any of you be interested in selling? I had no luck on eBay or craigslist. Let me know and we can do business, I will be happy to pay for what I need, again thank you all

David


----------



## kd5nay

I'm not 100% sure what you need exactly. If its just the live center they sell them pretty cheap at woodcraft or on eBay. This is the one I have on mine. $23 from woodcraft.


----------



## robert421960

im sure you can call the link i gave you and order the live center you want


----------



## duncsuss

Seems there's a little mis-communication happening, the point people are trying to make isn't getting through. Here's a step by step:

Turn the wheel so the quill retracts fully into the tailstock.

Now turn it some more -- against the resistance -- and the tapered spindle should release from the hole inside the quill.

Now throw it away.

Buy the entire unit -- a "Morse Taper #1 live center", as pictured.

There are lots of places to get one -- PennState Industries, eBay, Amazon, Woodcraft, Rockler ...


----------



## MattHeck

*Sorry to revive an old thread!*

I am looking for some information. I picked up an old lathe at a garage sale a few months back and honestly thought I tossed $20 down the drain. The more I am looking into things though, I find that I might be able to salvage it and get it working again. I am not sure of the parts I am looking for, but it would seem that the lathe pictured in this post is the same one that I have, at least the adjustable part is. I was wondering what parts I needed to have in order to hold the wood in place so I can turn it. I have attached a picture of the head stock and the adjustable part to clarify what I am looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Bill Boehme

MattHeck said:


> I am looking for some information. I picked up an old lathe at a garage sale a few months back and honestly thought I tossed $20 down the drain. The more I am looking into things though, I find that I might be able to salvage it and get it working again. I am not sure of the parts I am looking for, but it would seem that the lathe pictured in this post is the same one that I have, at least the adjustable part is. I was wondering what parts I needed to have in order to hold the wood in place so I can turn it. I have attached a picture of the head stock and the adjustable part to clarify what I am looking for. Thanks!


The part that goes in the Morse taper socket in the tailstock is called a live center. There are many different styles, but the kind to get has a cup with a point in the center. On the tailstock, a spur drive center would go into the spindle socket.

The one really bad thing that I see in your pictures is that the both Morse taper sockets are very badly rusted. In order to work they need to be precision machined and polished clean metal surfaces. Otherwise they will not be able to hold the spur drive and live center with good alignment and the spur drive will slip which will cause further damage. If the rust isn't too bad, you can try dressing both of those Morse taper sockets by buying a pair of Morse taper hand reamers plus a Spin-L-Mate polishing kit. All this will set you back about $200. Alternatively, a machinist might be able to do it for less than a hundred dollars. The lathe isn't worth that kind of expenditure. You could try sanding the rust away -- it would be a crude and ill fitting solution, but maybe good enough.


----------



## woodnthings

*Habor Freight's got it...*

Get a gallon of Evap O Rust at Harbor Freight. Pour it in a plastic tray and "soak" all your rusty parts in over night. They will come out rust free, no sanding or damage to the metal dimensions. The you can polish then on a wire wheel or with some wet dry paper starting with320 or 400 and go up to 600. 

You will be amazed how well it works..... :yes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWQZCJDBe14


----------



## MattHeck

Thank you guys for the quick responses!! Honestly, the rust isn't too much of an issue, it really light rust and should come off no problem. I do have one more question though, how does the drive center normally connect to the head stock? All I have is the threaded end, is there a sleeve that goes around it to hold the center in? Sorry for the questions, I am definitely a noob when it comes to woodturning.


----------



## Bill Boehme

MattHeck said:


> Thank you guys for the quick responses!! Honestly, the rust isn't too much of an issue, it really light rust and should come off no problem. I do have one more question though, how does the drive center normally connect to the head stock? All I have is the threaded end, is there a sleeve that goes around it to hold the center in? Sorry for the questions, I am definitely a noob when it comes to woodturning.


The tapered hole in the spindle is called a Morse taper socket. It is machined to about 0.0002" accuracy and then polished to be glass smooth. The drive center has a Morse taper tang machined and polished to equally precision tolerances. When two metal surfaces are machined to such high precision, they essentially lock together with nothing else needed besides simply inserting the drive center into the socket with a flick of the wrist to make certain that it is seated. It is removed by inserting a knockout rod from the handwheel side of the headstock and with a swift tap it knocks the drive center out. Now, you see why having high precision mating surfaces is critical. If either surface has any rust at all even a very slight amount or and metal damage such as galling caused by a drive center slipping and spinning or from any foreign material such as dust then there will not be a good metal to metal interface and the drive center will not be able to hold without slipping.

The threads on the outside of the spindle are not related to using a drive center. The threads are there if you want to use a woodturning scroll chuck or a faceplate.

Drive centers are used when turning spindles such as table and chair legs.

Chucks and faceplates are used when turning things like vases, bowls, platters, etc.

You definitely need to get some books and DVD's to get you started. Even better is to attend a local turning club meeting if there is one within driving distance. There is way too much information to learn it all from here.


----------



## marka

*model 11323800 clamp shoe*

I just received a sears wood lathe model 11323800 ,that needs part # 70011 a clamp shoe for the tool rest! if anyone scrapped one out or can point me in the right direction , I am sure I could make a part that would work!
Thanks Mark


----------



## Steve Neul

You might get lucky someday and find someone parting out that model lathe on ebay. Usually when you are fixing up obsolete equipment if parts are missing it involves in improvising or fabricating the parts. What is the diameter of the pipe? Perhaps you could modify chain link fence straps to do the job. You could also get a machinist to fabricate the part but the lathe isn't worth the cost. Those tubular lathes don't have a very good reputation. You might be better off replacing the lathe.


----------



## marka

problem solved thank you!


----------



## Tony D

New here, looking for some help.

I'm looking for a replacement tailstock spindle for my lathe, part number 56625. i've looked on sears parts direct, but it has been discontinued. anyone know of a replacement i can use or where i could find one? I've checked ebay with some luck, but its the full tailstock. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kerrys

Might try https://www.ereplacementparts.com


----------

